# Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz



## Sneep (6. März 2009)

Hallo,

    Ich möchte mich mal etwas unbeliebt machen.

Wenn ich mir in diesem Forum so manches Thema zum Fischbesatz anschaue und dann einen Blick in die Gesetze und Vorschriften werfe, erkenne ich, dass die Gesetzeslage und die Praxis immer weiter auseinanderklaffen.

Ich möchte das am Beispiel NRW verdeutlichen.
  Also noch mal, alles hier geschriebene gilt nur für NRW.
 Die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen gebe ich aus Platzgründen vereinfacht wieder.

§3,2 LFG:
  Pflicht einen *dem Gewässer angepassten*, artenreichen, *einheimischen* Fischbestand zu erhalten.
  Aber:

*Besatz ist nur zulässig:*
-beeinträchtigte Fortpflanzung 
-Wiederansiedlung
-nach Fischsterben
- in neue Gewässer

§18. 1 LFO:
*-Nichteinheimische Fischarten dürfen nicht in Gewässer ausgesetzt werden. *
  (Ausnahmen: RB-Forelle und Bachsaibling)

§18. 2 LFO
*-Fischarten mit ganzjähriger Schonzeit, die nicht aus NRW selbst stammen, dürfen nur mit Genehmigung der Oberen Fischereibehörde besetzt werden.*


  Häufig hört man das Argument, „das ist mein privates Gewässer“. Das Fischereigesetz kennt den Begriff des privaten Gewässers nicht. Hier gibt es eine Verwechslung mit dem Begriff „Privatgewässer“. Ein solches ist ein stehendes Gewässer unter 0.5 ha von welchem ich der Eigentümer bin. In diesen Fällen gilt tatsächlich das Fischereigesetz nur eingeschränkt. Ausnahmen gibt es auch für Anlagen der Fischzucht, in diesen darf aber dann nicht geangelt werden.

Soweit zu den Bestimmungen, aber wie sieht die Besatzpraxis aus?

Dazu braucht man nur einen Blick in das Thema 
„ Besatzfischangebote und -gesuche zu werfen.

Hier werden zu Besatzzwecken jede Menge nichteinheimischer Arten wie Störe, Gras- Marmor und Silberkarpfen sowie Zwergwelse angeboten oder nachgefragt. Der absolute Hit bislang waren 3 junge Sternhausen zum Besatz eines Baggersees. Zur Erinnerung, der Sternhausen ist eine Störart aus dem Bereich des Schwarzen Meeres, die  eine Länge von über 2 Meter erreicht. #q
Vielen scheint nicht im entferntesten klar zu sein, was sie damit in einem Gewässer anrichten können. 
Alles ein Verstoß gegen § 18. LFO.

  Dann werden zum Beispiel Elritzen oder Aalquappen aus dem Bereich von Oder und Elbe nach NRW verkauft. 
Eine Quappe aus der Oder ist genetisch völlig anders als eine Quappe aus dem Rhein. Das ist dann die beste Möglichkeit den letzten Beständen der Rheinquappen den Todesstoß zu versetzen, in dem man nämlich eine fremde Genetik einkreuzt.
  Nur erlaubt mit einer Ausnahmegenehmigung der OFB. 

  Und dann möge bitte jeder einmal prüfen, ob beim Besatz seines Vereines immer ein Punkt aus dem §2.1 zutrifft.

  Es resultieren nach meiner Meinung 2 Probleme aus der Besatzpraxis, wie sie teilweise betrieben wird.

  1.)Wir schädigen die vorhandenen Fischbestände durch falschen und auch rechtswidrigen Besatz nachhaltig.


  2.)Sollte sich einmal der Richtige auf das Thema mit der Besatzfischbeschaffung in diesem Forum verirren, haben wir nach der Setzkescher- und der Köderfischdiskussion das nächste Thema an der Backe. Entweder bekommt die Fischerei dieses Thema selbst in den Griff, oder Andere lösen das Problem für uns.

  Mich würde interessieren, wie ihr dieses Thema sehen.

  mfG
  SNEEP


----------



## LAC (7. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich möchte mich mal etwas unbeliebt machen.
> 
> ...


 

@Sneep

Ich habe es zitiert, damit es zweimal gelesen wird, und wie martin obelt es erwähnt, im zeitalter von geiz ist geil und schnäppchenjagd läuft alles anders. 
Der tag wird kommen, da setzt kein angler mehr einen fisch ins wasser.
Auswenig lernen sollte man es - damit man keinen fehler macht.
Grus otto


----------



## Lenzibald (7. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

Servus. Da sieht man wieder wie Schwachsinnig man sein muß wenn man solche Gesetze macht. Auf der einen Seite darf man nur Heimische Fischarten besetzen und dann gibts gleich Ausnahmen wie die Regenbogenforelle und den Bachsaibling die weit mehr Schaden anrichten als ein Stör in einem Baggersee.
Schwachsinn kann ich nur sagen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

@ SNEEP:
Das wichtigste hast Du eigentlich noch vergessen (auch wenn es selbstverständlich sein sollte:

Fischbesatz ist grundsätzlich genehmigungspflichtig!

Auch nach berücksichtigung aller Gesetzesvorschirften kann man nicht einfach hingehen und Fische in ein gewässer kippen, ohne das vorher von der Unteren Fischereibehörde absegnen zu lassen.
Hinzu kommt, dass seit einigen Jahren Hege- bzw. Bewirtschaftungspläne über mindestens 3 Jahre vorgelegt werden müssen (zumindest bei der Bez.-Reg. Köln).



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Da sieht man wieder wie Schwachsinnig man sein muß wenn man solche Gesetze macht. Auf der einen Seite darf man nur Heimische Fischarten besetzen und dann gibts gleich Ausnahmen wie die Regenbogenforelle und den Bachsaibling die weit mehr Schaden anrichten als ein Stör in einem Baggersee.
> Schwachsinn kann ich nur sagen.


Wieso Ausnahmen?!?
Wer erlaubt Dir denn RB-Forelle oder Saibling einzusetzen? Im LFischG sind die imho nicht explizit erwähnt.


----------



## Knispel (7. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Durch die "Geiz ist Geil Mentalität" werden soch schon seit längerer Zeit Besatzfische aus Polen und andern Ländern eingeführt - somit dürfte die Genetik der allermeisten Fischarten unserer Gewässer, zumindest derer, die regelmäßig besetzt werden, in den wenigsten Gewässern noch ursprünglich sein....


 
Kann ich Dir nur Recht geben. Meine Vorgänger und ich jedenfalls beziehen seit Jahrzehnten von ein und derselben Fischzüchter ( Reese ). Hier wird der Fisch noch gezüchtet und nicht gekauft. Auch wenn er mal ein paar Cent teuerer ist, wir wurden noch nie enttäuscht.
Fisch - Händler müssen allerdings seit 2007 ( glaube ich ) eine EU - Zertifizierung vorlegen, daß der Satzfisch aus nachweislich fischseuchenfreien Betrieben stammt, Züchter müssen diese Zertifizierung auch besitzen.


----------



## Wasdenn? (7. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

gutes, wichtiges thema!

mir persönlich ist es unverständlich, wie unwissend und ignorant 
fast alle angler und vereine sind. viele vereine profilieren sich
in der presse mit aussagen über ihr naturbewußtes handeln usw.
aber sobald über besatzmaßnahmen gesprochen wird, scheint jede 
vernunft auszusetzen. auch werden wissentlich gesetze gebrochen.

ein beispiel: hier gibt es einige bäche, die vor jahrzehnten recht verarmt waren
aufgrund der üblichen faktoren.
irgendwann hat man es geschafft, die bachforelle wieder "anzusiedeln" bzw. mit mehr gewässerpflege wäre es sogar möglich, auf "bestandsstützende maßnahmen" ganz zu 
verzichten.

doch schon wenig später begann man damit, 3 kilo-regenbogenforellen aus dänemark
in die gleichen bäche zu besetzen.

dreimal dürft ihr raten, was mir vor einiger zeit am haken hing!


----------



## Sneep (7. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Da sieht man wieder wie Schwachsinnig man sein muß wenn man solche Gesetze macht. Auf der einen Seite darf man nur Heimische Fischarten besetzen und dann gibts gleich Ausnahmen wie die Regenbogenforelle und den Bachsaibling die weit mehr Schaden anrichten als ein Stör in einem Baggersee.
> Schwachsinn kann ich nur sagen.



Hallo,

dazu muss man wissen, dass das NRW Fischereigesetz aus dem Jahre 1995 stammt. 

Damals war man an den wenigsten Gewässer von der Struktur her in der Lage einen Bachforellenbestand aufzubauen. 
(Verschlammung der Laichgebiete, fehlende Wandermöglichkeiten u.s.w.)

*Daher wurde auf massives Drängen der Fischerei diese Ausnahme gemacht. 
* 
Heute ist der Besatz beider Arten in Fließgewässer in NRW so gut wie nicht mehr möglich, weil es eine Reihe lokaler Verordnungen seitens der Fischereibehörde gibt, die dies untersagt.

mfG

SNEEP


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

Besatzpolitik der Vereine dient der größtmöglichen "Lustgewinnung der Angler" ...

 Besatzmaßnahmen, die einem sinnvollen ausgewogenen Naturgleichgewicht und dem natürlichen Artenerhalt dienen, sind Mitgliedern, die möglicht viele und rasche Fangerfolge haben wollen, nicht vermittelbar.
Vereine könnten sich so gar nicht halten.

Sinnvoll sind Gesetze schon. Auch wenn stillschweigend die Nichteinhaltung der Gesetze hingenommen werden, so hat ein Gesetz weit höheren Ansprüchen zu dienen, als dem Nachgeben und der Anpassung an die Realität der Fischgeilheit von Anglern.


----------



## Sneep (7. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Durch die "Geiz ist Geil Mentalität" werden soch schon seit längerer Zeit Besatzfische aus Polen und andern Ländern eingeführt - somit dürfte die Genetik der allermeisten Fischarten unserer Gewässer, zumindest derer, die regelmäßig besetzt werden, in den wenigsten Gewässern noch ursprünglich sein....



   Hallo,

Ich muss dir leider zustimmen, vieles ist bereits seit Langem falsch gelaufen. 
Die meisten Besatzarten sind durch Besatz fremder Herkünfte bereits genetisch schwer geschädigt.

Ein Beispiel vom Unterlauf der Rur. 

Hier wurden in den 70er - 80er Jahren durch einen Fischzüchter große Rotaugen aus den masurischen Seen (Polen) angeboten. Beworben wurden diese Fische mit einer notwendigen „Blutauffrischung“ der einheimischen Rotaugen um Verbuttung zu vermeiden (die es gar nicht gab). 

Die Tiere stammten aus riesigen, kalten und tiefen Seen und lebten dort im Mittelwasser pelagisch von Kleinkrebsen; Hatten also ein ähnliches Verhalten wie Felchen. Dieser Fisch kam dann in die Rur. Der Fluss gehört dort zur oberen Barbenregion.

Das vorhandene einheimische Rotauge hatte sich über Jahrhunderte an die Eigenheiten des Flusses anpassen können.
Diese Anpassung fehlt den Besatztieren in diesem Fall völlig, 
und ihre Nachkommen sind auch nur bedingt angepasst.

Ich habe also durch den Besatz mein Gewässer für lange Zeit geschädigt, weil ich die genetische Qualität und Durchsetzungsfähigkeit dieser Art vermindert habe. Das kann dazu führen, dass eine solch geschädigte Population sich nicht mehr selbst erhalten kann und dann bin nur noch beim Besetzen.

*Die Erkenntnis, dass das so ist, darf aber nicht dazu führen, dass man resigniert!* 

  Auch dazu ein Beispiel.

Der Bachforellenbestand der Rur ist ein bunter Mischmasch aller möglicher besetzter Stämme. Gerade bei Salmoniden ist eine genetische Anpassung an das Gewässer sehr wichtig.

Tiere aus verschiedenen Herkünften sind genetisch meist sehr weit auseinander.

Die Tiere können sich nicht einmal nachhaltig fortpflanzen, da die Stämme unterschiedliche Laichzeiten haben. 

Die Vereine an der Rur arbeiten in einer Hegegemeinschaft zusammen. Diese wurde aktiv und man fand in einem abgesperrten Nebenbach noch einige Tiere, die dem alten Rurstamm entsprachen. 
  In Zusammenarbeit mit einem örtlichen Züchter und dem Bruthaus der Lachsinitiative in Obermaubach wurde ein Elternstamm aufgebaut. 

Dazu haben sich alle Vereine im Bereich der Rur und der Nebenflüsse verpflichtet, wenn Bachforellen besetzt werden, dann nur noch der alte, wilde, sogenannte Wehebachstamm. 
Den Erfolg kann man bereits jetzt sehen. Die Mehrzahl der jüngeren Jahrgänge weißt die typische Färbung des Wehebachstammes auf.
Bei den Tieren auf Laichwanderung ist der Anteil der Wildforelle deutlich erhöht.

Noch einige Jahre ist ein Besatz mit dem Naturstamm erforderlich, danach haben wir aber an der Rur eine Bachforelle, die sich durchsetzten kann und sich selbst erhält.
  Ich möchte mit den beiden Beispielen zeigen,
  1.)Der genetische Verfall der Besatzarten ist bereits weit fortgeschritten und in einigen Fällen nicht mehr umkehrbar, da gebe ich dir recht
  2.)Es gibt dennoch Möglichkeiten in einigen Fällen noch etwas zu retten. 

Mein Beispiel zeigt aber auch, wie mühsam, aufwendig und auch ggf. teuer ein solcher Versuch ist, die Sünden der Vergangenheit wieder aus der Welt zu schaffen.

Auch wenn es schwierig ist, noch gibt es Einzelfälle, in denen noch etwas zurückgewonnen werden kann. 

Wichtig ist aber, dass keine neuen Fehler dazukommen und man darf nicht aufgeben!
mfG


SNEEP


----------



## Fischpaule (7. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Besatzpolitik der Vereine dient der größtmöglichen "Lustgewinnung der Angler" ...
> 
> Besatzmaßnahmen, die einem sinnvollen ausgewogenen Naturgleichgewicht und dem natürlichen Artenerhalt dienen, sind Mitgliedern, die möglicht viele und rasche Fangerfolge haben wollen, nicht vermittelbar.
> Vereine könnten sich so gar nicht halten.



Genau so sieht es aus - und jeder der denkt, er könnte im großen Maßstab etwas daran ändern, der sieht die Welt durch eine rosarote Brille - da geht es um recht viel Geld und mit der entsprechenden cleveren Stellungnahme für die Behörde ist fast alles machbar. 



Sneep schrieb:


> ...Die meisten Besatzarten sind durch Besatz fremder Herkünfte bereits genetisch schwer geschädigt....
> 
> 
> ...1.)Der genetische Verfall der Besatzarten ist bereits weit fortgeschritten und in einigen Fällen nicht mehr umkehrbar, da gebe ich dir recht
> ...



In diesen Worten spiegelt sich sehr schön der irrsinnige Gedanke des heutigen "Naturschutzes" wieder - und zwar die Forderung nach einer Konservierung - allerdings eines willkührlich gewählten Zustandes - dies ist ein Bild einer völlig verklärten romantischen Naturansicht...

*Die Natur befindet sich im fluss und verändert sich ständig *- das einkreutzen anderer Stämme erhöht die Variabilität erheblich und dies erhöht auch die Anpassungsfähigkeit an sich ändernde Zustände - reinrassige meist isolierte Stämme sind vielleicht an die "Jetztbedingungen" gut angepasst, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, das sie sich auch an zukünftige Bedingungen anpassen können - es gibt in der Populationsökologie sehr viele Beispiele, wie sich reinrassige Bestände in eine Sackgasse bewegt haben und nicht in der Lage waren sich an verändernde Zustände anzupassen und dementsprechend ausgestorben sind....

Der wirklich vernünftigen Grund, Fische nicht aus weit entfernten Regionen zu holen, ist die Eindämmung von Fischseuchen - ein guter Ansatz dazu ist ja auch in der neuen Fischseuchenverordnung gemacht worden....

Gruß, Fischpaule


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (7. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

@Fischpaule

Sehr gute und treffende Aussage !!   #6


----------



## Wasdenn? (8. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

mal ne frage: in der neuen fischseuchenverordnung steht, daß diese nicht für
"wildlebende Fische, die zur unmittelbaren Verwendung als Lebensmittel gefangen oder geerntet werden"  gültig ist. 

versteh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz. sind damit gewässer gemeint, die (noch) nie besetzt wurden? weiter unten steht was von schutzgebieten.......und ab wann ist denn ein fisch ein wildlebender fisch?

danke


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> mal ne frage: in der neuen fischseuchenverordnung steht, daß diese nicht für
> "wildlebende Fische, die zur unmittelbaren Verwendung als Lebensmittel gefangen oder geerntet werden" gültig ist.
> 
> versteh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz. sind damit gewässer gemeint, die (noch) nie besetzt wurden? weiter unten steht was von schutzgebieten.......und ab wann ist denn ein fisch ein wildlebender fisch?
> ...


 
Dein zitierter Satz "wildlebende Fische, die zur unmittelbaren Verwendung als Lebensmittel gefangen oder geerntet werden" ist nach § 1 Abs2 FSV eine Ausnahme: hier gilt das FSG nicht !
Der Satz bedeutet:
*Dem Fischseuchengesetz unterliegen nicht Fische, die in freien Gewässern gefangen und ohne Umweg der menschlichen Ernährung zugeführt werden.*

Das *FSG ist gültig* für "AQUAKULTURBETRIEBE"
Aquakulturbetrieb= *"Jeder Betrieb, der einer Tätigkeit im Zusammenhang mit der Zucht, Haltung oder Hälterung von Fischen nachgeht"* ( § 2 Abs.1 Nr. 2 FSG)
Betroffen ist somit die Teichwirtschaft, aber auch Vereinstätigkeiten, soweit diese befaßt sind mit Tätigkeiten aus der Zucht (z.B. Haltung von Elterntieren, Erbrütung und Vorstreckung sowie Erzeugung und Vermarktung von Speise und Satzfischen).
Erwerbsmäßiges Handeln ist nicht erforderlich, ausschlaggebend ist die obig beschriebene Tätigkeit.

*Somit ist das Begriff "wildlebende Fische" für uns Angler klar erkennbar:*
*Die Fische, die der Angler im Angelgewässer fängt.*


----------



## Wasdenn? (8. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

hab doch richtig zitiert; die fsv gilt NICHT für wildlebende fische.

wie lautet denn die definition von wildlebend? bezieht sich das auf das individum oder auf die herkunft?

z.b. bachforellensetzlinge, die von wildlebenden elterntieren stammen, die aber zur erzeugung von brut dienen, und man dann diese setzlinge in einen bach besetzt, diese werden vermutlich nicht als wildlebend bezeichnet. oder doch?

manche fly-only-stecken-betreiber werben mit dem schlagwort "wildlebende bachforellen auf unserer strecke."  diese wildlebenden fische werden allerdings künstlich erbrütet, zwar mit elterntieren aus dem gewässer, aber dennoch erbrütet.  dann wäre doch die bezeichnung "wildlebend" falsch, oder?


----------



## Sneep (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus - und jeder der denkt, er könnte im großen Maßstab etwas daran ändern, der sieht die Welt durch eine rosarote Brille - da geht es um recht viel Geld und mit der entsprechenden cleveren Stellungnahme für die Behörde ist fast alles machbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   Hallo Fischpaule, 

Ich hoffe, ich habe dich falsch verstanden. #c

Um bei dem Beispiel mit der Bachforellenpopulation zu bleiben, hieße das ja, ich soll möglichst viele verschiedene Stämme besetzen um eine große genetische Varianz und damit eine erhöhte Anpassungsfähigkeit zu erhalten. 

  Wenn es das ist, was du sagen möchtest, ist das sicher eine Revolution in der Fischereibiologie. 

  Nicht umsonst weisen Salmonidenpopulationen in verschiedenen Gewässern so erhebliche Unterschiede in der Genetik auf. Dies ist der natürliche Zustand und wir sollten nicht so vermessen sein zu meinen wir könnten das besser als die Natur. Aus diese Isolation entwickeln sich letztendlich neue Rassen oder sogar Arten.

  Das hat überhaupt nichts zu tun mit Erhaltung des Istzustandes.

  Diese Einzelpopulationen bestehen aus Tieren, die in dem entsprechenden Gewässer ihre Überlebensfähigkeit bewiesen haben. 

  Welchen Sinn sollte es machen, in einen kalten, nahrungsarmen Eifelbach großwüchsige Bachforellen aus Dänemark einzukreuzen. Dann habe ich auch eine große genetische Spanne erreicht. 
Vielleicht sind diese Tiere dann fit für große Veränderung in der Zukunft, ich fürchte aber, dass sie nicht mal die Gegenwart überstehen. 

  Fremde Fische bringen zwar neue Eigenschaften mit, ich bezweifle aber, dass das die Eigenschaften sind, die gebraucht werden.

Jede verbliebene reinrassige Forellenpopulation ist ein genetischer Schatz, den es zu bewahren gilt!

Bei einem großen Teil der Bachforellen, die aus Fischzuchten stammen, ist ja bereits alles Mögliche eingekreuzt. 

Das müsste dann ja das Optimum sein. 

Dabei sind aber Zuchtstämme entstanden, die teilweise nicht mehr besatzfähig sind. Über das, was da teilweise angeliefert wird, brauchen wir uns glaube ich nicht zu unterhalten.

  Die Vermischung von Stämmen macht weniger Sinn für die Steigerung der Überlebensfähigkeit als für einen rationellen Ablauf in einer Fischzucht, wo es sicher einfacher ist, wenn man eine zusammengekreuzte „Standardforelle“ züchtet, die man jedem verkaufen kann, als wenn man sich auf der Anlage mit einer Vielzahl von Stämmen herummühen muss für die es jeweils nur einen Abnehmer gibt.

  mfG

  SNeeP


----------



## Sneep (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> hab doch richtig zitiert; die fsv gilt NICHT für wildlebende fische.
> 
> wie lautet denn die definition von wildlebend? bezieht sich das auf das individum oder auf die herkunft?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Laut Definition bedeutet wildlebend, dass ich den Fisch aus meiner Kontrolle und meinem Eigentum entlassen habe.

Ein Beispiel: 

Ich kaufe mir in einer Fischzucht einen Hecht. Dann ist dieser Fisch mein Eigentum und sicher nicht wildlebend. 

Wenn ich diesen Hecht jedoch in meinen See einsetze, gebe  ich das Eigentumsrecht auf und der Fisch ist wildlebend.
Das heißt er ist Teil der Natur wie z.B. jeder Fuchs und jeder Hase.

Was den Besatz mit Forellen betrifft, die künstlich erbrütet wurden, so gibt es keinen Qualitätsunterschied zu den natürlich aufgewachsenen Tieren, solange sie nicht zu lange in der Aufzucht standen, sondern als Brütlinge wieder in den Bach kamen.

mfg

SnEEP


----------



## Wasdenn? (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

danke!

dann ist also jeder besatzfisch irgendwann wildlebend, im juristischen sinne. das eigentumsrecht bleibt unberührt.



im übrigen geb ich dir recht bzgl. stammerhaltung. denke auch, das dies die anerkannte lehrmeinung ist.


----------



## Sneep (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> dann ist also jeder besatzfisch irgendwann wildlebend, im juristischen sinne. das eigentumsrecht bleibt unberührt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Wasdenn,

Nein, in dem Moment, in dem du den Besatzfisch ins Wasser wirfst, bist du juristisch nicht mehr der Eigentümer des Fisches.

In dem du den Fisch aus deiner Kontrolle entlässt und in die freie Natur gibst, verlierst du ein Eigentumsrecht an dem Fisch. 

Erst wenn du den Fisch fängst, ist er wieder dein Eigentum. 

In dem Moment aber wo die ihn besetzt wird er Teil der freien Natur, also wildlebend.

Ein Jäger ist auch nicht der Besitzer des Rehs in seinem Jagdrevier. Das Reh ist Bestandteil der Natur, also wildlebend. 

Er darf es sich aber legal aneignen, indem er es erlegt.

Genau so ist das auch beim Fischen geregelt.

mfG

sNEEp


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Sneep schrieb:


> Nein, in dem Moment, in dem du den Besatzfisch ins Wasser wirfst, bist du juristisch nicht mehr der Eigentümer des Fisches.
> 
> In dem du den Fisch aus deiner Kontrolle entlässt und in die freie Natur gibst, verlierst du ein Eigentumsrecht an dem Fisch.


 
Das ist m. E. nur bedingt richtig !
Der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte ist in seinem Gewässer, soweit es ein geschlossenes Gewässer ist, in denen Fische eindeutig zuordenbar sind, Eigentümer der Fische.
Das gilt z.B. auch für Vereinsseen.
Der Unterschied "zuordenbar" und Eigentumsrecht ist wesentlich, ob ein Schwarzfischer (versuchten) Diebstahl oder aber Fischwilderei begeht!


----------



## Sneep (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das ist m. E. nur bedingt richtig !
> Der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte ist in seinem Gewässer, soweit es ein geschlossenes Gewässer ist, in denen Fische eindeutig zuordenbar sind, Eigentümer der Fische.
> Das gilt z.B. auch für Vereinsseen.
> Der Unterschied "zuordenbar" und Eigentumsrecht ist wesentlich, ob ein Schwarzfischer (versuchten) Diebstahl oder aber Fischwilderei begeht!




   Hallo Toni_1962,

Ich gebe dir insofern recht, das es Gewässer gibt, die in einer Grauzone liegen. 
  Die Grenze liegt irgendwo zwischen Fischzuchtteich, Gartenteich und kleinem Fischteich. 

Wichtig ist, ob ich noch "Kontrolle" über den Fisch habe. 

Fest steht, wenn ich den Fisch in die freie Wildbahn entlasse, verliere ich mein Eigentumsrecht. 

Auch ein abgesperrtes, stehendes Gewässer ist freie Wildbahn. 
Hierbei gibt es bezüglich der Gewässergröße sicher Grenzen.

Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob man mir die Fische zuordnen kann oder nicht.

Mit deinem Beispiel mit dem Vereinsgewässer liegst du deshalb falsch. 

Selbst als alleiniger Eigentümer des Gewässers bist du nicht der Eigentümer der Fische darin, obwohl dir die Fische alle zugeordnet werden können.

Wenn  du recht hättest, gäbe es an stehenden Gewässern den Tatbestand der Fischwilderei nicht mehr, sondern es wäre gem. deiner Definition alles Diebstahl. 

Wir wissen aber, dass dem nicht so ist.

Bei einer Wilderei  wirst du nur dann wegen Diebstahl verurteilt, wenn du Fische an dich gebracht hast, die in menschlicher Obhut waren, zum Beispiel in einer Forellenzuchtanlage. 

An einem Vereinsgewässer kannst du keinen Diebstahl begehen beim Wildern, da der dortige Fisch
als Tier der freien Wildbahn juristisch herrenlos ist.

Du hast nur ohne gültige Papiere nicht das Recht ihn dir anzueignen. 
Wenn doch erfüllt das den Tatbestand der Fischwilderei.

Es gibt niemanden der Eigentümer eines freilebenden Tieres sein kann, sei es eine Möwe, ein Fuchs ein Fisch oder eine Elster. 

  mfG

  SNEEp


----------



## Wasdenn? (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

danke für eure beiträge; 

um zurückzukommen zum thema fischseuchenverordnung und dessen anwendungsbereiche.

verstehe den § über die gültigkeit ehrlich gesagt immer noch nicht. 

oder ist es so gemeint:
die fsv gilt für zuchtbetriebe, steckteiche usw, weil diese fische nicht wildlebend sind. werde diese dann in ein öffentliches gewässer verbracht, dann sind sie wildlebend, und ab dann gilt die fsv nicht mehr?

lieg ich da richtig?


----------



## Sneep (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> danke für eure beiträge;
> 
> um zurückzukommen zum thema fischseuchenverordnung und dessen anwendungsbereiche.
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

Damit hast du vom Grundsatz her recht, aber mit einer Einschränkung. 

Das, was du sagst trifft zu, wenn der gefangene Fisch als Nahrungsmittel genutzt wird.


_*Ich zitiere:*_

   § 1 Anwendungsbereich

  (1) Diese Verordnung dient der Bekämpfung von Seuchen, die bei Fischen auftreten.

  (2) Diese Verordnung *gilt nicht* für

  1.……………..

    2.   wildlebende Fische, die zur *unmittelbaren* Verwendung als *Lebensmittel* gefangen oder geerntet werden.

_*Ende Zitat.*_

Das heißt, der normale Angelvorgang mit Fang, Entnahme, Transport nach Hause und Zubereitung des Fisches ist von der Verordnung ausgenommen. 

Aber der Punkt 2 spricht nur von Fischen.............zur *unmittelbaren *Verwendung als* Lebensmittel.*......

Unmittelbar heißt, er darf nicht noch über längere Zeit zwischengehältert werden, sondern ist zügig zu Fischfrikadellen zu verarbeiten. 

Und ganz generell fordert der Punkt 2, dass der Fisch als Nahrungsmittel genutzt werden muss.

Möchte ich den Fisch umsetzen, bin ich *nicht* von der Verordnung befreit.

Es macht ja Sinn, für Fische, die nach kurzer Zeit getötet und gegessen werden, eine Ausnahme zu machen. 

Denn mit ihrem Tod sind diese Fische ja nicht länger ein Seuchenrisiko.

mfG

SNEeP


----------



## Wasdenn? (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

danke dir!

jetzt habs auch ich verstanden. verordnungen und gesetze sind ganz schön durchdacht - und sie machen offensichtlich sinn.

mich wundert nur immer und immer wieder, warum manche personen oder vereine dies nicht einsehen wollen und oftmals solange rumdeuten, bis sie für sich eine rechtfertigung gefunden haben, ihre interessen durchzusetzen. gerade bei besatzmaßnahmen passieren nach wie vor dinge, die nicht korrekt sind.

haben eigentlich angelvereine, deren verbände eine lobby in deutschland?


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

Guten Morgen SNEEp #h,

Ich unterscheide sehr streng nach "geschlossenem Gewässer" und "stehendem". Da ist schon mal ein Unterschied. Deswegen verwende ich den undifferenzierten Begriff "stehend" nicht, den es auch rechtlich in Bayern nicht gibt. Da mag es in den Fischereigesetzen und auch Verordnungen deines Bundeslandes verschieden zu Bayern sein.

Aber StGB und BGB gelten in allen Bundesländern gleich und deswegen ist die Zuordenbarkeit von Fischen im Sinne von Eigentum bzw. "herrenlos" nach BGB in ganz Deutschland gleich!
Sorry: Deine Ausführungen u.a. zu Diebstahl und Fischwilderei sind rechtlich absolut falsch oder aber es wurde bisher falsch behördlich verfolgt und auch falsch gerichtl. geurteilt ... 
Ich bitte dich, deine Auslegungen nicht verbal interpretierend sondern zu meiner Fortbildung mit entsprechenden Gesetzen (die einschlägigen §§ des StGB und BGB sind dir ja sicherlich geläufig) zu belegen.
Ich werde deine rechtl. Ausführungen dann gerne und unverzüglich an die entsprechenden Stellen, die bisher wohl falsch geurteilt haben, weiterleiten.


----------



## Gardenfly (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

In einer Blinkerausgabe wurde mal der Unterschied zwischen Fischwilderei und Diebstahl so erklärt :
Fischwilderei kann nur an Gewässern der öffentlichen Hand (Gemeinde,Kreis,Land ;Bund) begangen werden,Fischdiebstahl an privaten Gewässern.

Meine Vermutung ist das dieses noch aus der Feudalzeit stammte,wo ein Wilderer vom Landesherren noch an Ort und Stelle (hin)gerichtet wurde.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

@Gardenfly

Der Unterschied liegt im Begriff "Zuordenbarkeit der Fische" ... also können Fische wandern oder nicht (offenes Gewässer und geschlossenes Gewässer).
Das ist gesetzlich genau und eindeutig im StGB und HBG geregelt, ich werde auch die gesetzliche Regelung, die ich schon öfters im Board erklärt habe, darlegen, aber möchte zuerst @Sneeps Ausführungen hören  ..

die Gesetzesregelung ist auch durchaus sinnvoll und nachvollziehbar ... aber wie gesagt, später ...


----------



## Locke4865 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> In einer Blinkerausgabe wurde mal der Unterschied zwischen Fischwilderei und Diebstahl so erklärt :
> Fischwilderei kann nur an Gewässern der öffentlichen Hand (Gemeinde,Kreis,Land ;Bund) begangen werden,Fischdiebstahl an privaten Gewässern.
> 
> Meine Vermutung ist das dieses noch aus der Feudalzeit stammte,wo ein Wilderer vom Landesherren noch an Ort und Stelle (hin)gerichtet wurde.


 
ist bissel großzügig erklärt 

Wilderei liegt vor wenn der Fisch nicht eindeutig einen Besitzer zugeordnet werden kann (natürliche Gewässer Flüsse etc)
Fischdiebstahl kannst du nur begehen wenn der Besitzer bekannt ist (Privatgewässer Künstliche Gewässer)
selbst Talsperren zählen zu Natürlichen Gewässern da sie mit Flüssen in direkter Verbindung stehen und somit keine Zuordnung der Fische erfolgen kann dabei sind Besitzvehältnise der Natürlichen Gewässer unberücksichtigt


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> ist bissel großzügig erklärt
> 
> Wilderei liegt vor wenn der Fisch nicht eindeutig einen Besitzer zugeordnet werden kann (natürliche Gewässer Flüsse etc)
> Fischdiebstahl kannst du nur begehen wenn der Besitzer bekannt ist (Privatgewässer Künstliche Gewässer)
> selbst Talsperren zählen zu Natürlichen Gewässern da sie mit Flüssen in direkter Verbindung stehen und somit keine Zuordnung der Fische erfolgen kann dabei sind Besitzvehältnise der Natürlichen Gewässer unberücksichtigt


 
Deine Begründung für Fischwilderei und auch Diebstahl (auch VERSUCHTER Diebstahl) sind richtig mit folgenden Einschränkungen/Ergänzungen:
Streiche bei deinem Satz Fischwilderei das "natürliche Gewässer", denn auch ein natürlicher See muss keine Verbindung zu anderen Gewässern, zwischen denen Fischwanderung stattfinden kann, haben (dann ist es ein "natürliches Gewässer" aber eben auch ein "geschlossenes") oder eine sehr (!) einschränkte Fischwanderung ermöglichen. In diesen Seen: (versuchter) Diebstahl (Fisch gemäß § 960 HGB; Vorsicht, dass Wort "Privatgewässer" ist verwirrend, eine Pacht oder der Kauf des Fischereirechts eines Sees steht im Grundbuch und fällt auch unter diesen Begriff), weil der Fisch eindeutig zuordenbar ist,
aber deswegen keine Fischwilderei nach §293 StGB #h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> ist bissel großzügig erklärt
> 
> Wilderei liegt vor wenn der Fisch nicht eindeutig einen Besitzer zugeordnet werden kann (natürliche Gewässer Flüsse etc)
> Fischdiebstahl kannst du nur begehen wenn der Besitzer bekannt ist (Privatgewässer Künstliche Gewässer)
> selbst Talsperren zählen zu Natürlichen Gewässern da sie mit Flüssen in direkter Verbindung stehen und somit keine Zuordnung der Fische erfolgen kann dabei sind Besitzvehältnise der Natürlichen Gewässer unberücksichtigt


Bissel arg großzügig - denn eine Talsperre ist ganz sicher vieles, aber kein natürliches Gewässer! 

Hier geht es doch nur um eins: Eigentum!
Als Pächter bin ich eben nicht Eigentümer eines Gewässers - dies ist i.d.R. das Land, vertreten durch Kreis oder Kommune. Ein Fisch aus einem solchen Gewässer ist Wild - genauso wie ein Reh aus dem Staatsforst. Ein solches Tier wird gewildert, nicht gestohlen.
Wenn ich auf meinem Grund einen Teich aushebe und dort Forellen einsetze sind diese mein Eigentum. Ein solcher Fisch wird gestohlen, nicht gewildert.


Was den Fischbesatz in NRW angeht, ist die gesetzliche Regelung eindeutig - hier wird nicht unterschieden zwischen offenem und geschlossenem Gewässer, sondern nur zwischen Eigentumsverhältnissen (vgl. LFischG):
In mein Eigentum darf ich reinwerfen, was ich will - solange es sich bei einem Gewässer unter 0,5 ha Größe handelt. 
Bei größeren Gewässern, ebenso wie bei Gewässern des Landes darf ich eben auch nur mit Genehmigung desselben (vertreten durch die Fischereibehörde) Fische besetzen.

Der Sinn ist leicht nachvollziehbar: Bei größeren Gewässern möchte man verhindern, dass Laien einen wie auch immer gearteten Schaden anrichten können. Den 4999m² großen teich kann man notfalls einfach zuschütten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Hier geht es doch nur um eins: Eigentum!


 
Noch genauer "eindeutige Zuordenbarkeit"
und hier wird demgemäß zw. Eigentumsrechten und "herrenlos" unterschieden.

"geschlossenes Gewässer" oder eben nicht.


Dies regelt das BGH und nicht Fischereigesetze der Länder, d.h. in allen Bundesländern ist das gesetzlich gleich 

Ich denke, hier liegen Begriffsmissverständnisse "geschlossen", "privat" und "öffentlich" vor.

Es geht nicht um die Rechte am Gewässer, sondern an den Fischen!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dies regelt das BGH und nicht Fischereigesetze der Länder, d.h. in allen Bundesländern ist das gesetzlich gleich


Richtig. #6
Nur der Fischbesatz ist im Fischereigesetz verankert - und da wir (leider) kein Bundesgesetz haben, ist dies eben Landessache (Föderalismus sei Dank). |rolleyes


----------



## Fischpaule (12. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo Fischpaule,
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich habe dich falsch verstanden. #c
> 
> ...



Da hast du mich wohl leider nur zum Teil richtig verstanden....
Um mal weiterhin bei deinen Forellen zu bleiben - man kann nicht einfach eine länger isolierte und genetisch verarmte Population aus einem Seitenarm nehmen und diese als Besatzgrundlage für das gesamte Einzugsgebiet verwenden...
Jeder dieser kleinen Zuflüsse hat unterschiedliche Gewässerbedingungen - und damit sind die Fische keineswegs überall so toll angepasst - deshalb sind Tiere mit einer breiteren Varianz sinnvoller - was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass Tiere aus weit entfernten Regionen eingekreutzt werden sollen, die u.U. schon eigene Unterarten gebildet haben...

...und diese Verfahrensweise ist keineswegs neu in der Fischereibiologie

Gruß, Fischpaule


----------



## LAC (14. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Um mal weiterhin bei deinen Forellen zu bleiben - man kann nicht einfach eine länger isolierte und genetisch verarmte Population aus einem Seitenarm nehmen und diese als Besatzgrundlage für das gesamte Einzugsgebiet verwenden...
> Jeder dieser kleinen Zuflüsse hat unterschiedliche Gewässerbedingungen - und damit sind die Fische keineswegs überall so toll angepasst - deshalb sind Tiere mit einer breiteren Varianz sinnvoller.
> 
> Fischpaule,
> ...


----------



## mike_w (14. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

Was mich an diesem Thema interessiert ist die Genehmigungspraxis der Fischereibehörden.

Eigentlich bräuchten die Gewässer doch nur einen Erstbesatz und einen Besatz nach Vorfällen wie Fischsterben durch äußerere Einflüsse (Chemieunfall ...). 

Wenn wie in fast allen Vereinen üblich jedes Jahr Fische besetzt werden (Ausnahme Aal in Gewässern mit Anbindung ans Meer), haben diese Fische in dem Gewässer doch nichts verloren, da offensichtlich Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten fehlen oder andere Arten dominant sind. 

Z.B. werden bei uns jedes Jahr im 30ha Gewässer einige hundert Zander eingesetzt, aber es werden kaum noch Zander gefangen (der See hat sich durch Baggerarbeiten verändert und von einem trüben Flachwasser (2,5m Durchschnittswassertiefe) zu einem relativ klaren pflanzenreichen Gewässer geworden (4m Durchschnittstiefe)). 

Ebenso werden jährlich viele Schleien, Karpfen und Rotfedern eingesetzt. In meinen Augen ist das herausgeschmissenes Geld und die Mitglieder jammern über die nachlassenden Fänge und fordern mehr Besatz (der Gewässerwart tut mir diesbezüglich leid).


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

Damit rennst Du bei mir "offene Tore" ein! Dieses Problem (flasche Besatzmaßnahmen, falsche Besatzpolitik, falsche Vorgaben, etc.) ist nichts Neues und führt zunehmend zu weiteren Problemen in den Gewässern - insbesondere nach dem Karpfenboom der 90er Jahre. Viele Seen gleichen heute doch Puffanlagen - nur dass der Besatz halt jährlich und nicht täglich geschieht. Mit der Hege von Fischbeständen hat das meist kaum noch etwas zu tun. Es wird reingeworfen und rausgefangen... und wenn nicht genug rausgefangen wird, wird eben noch mehr reingeworfen!

Allerdings sind die Behörden hier keinesfalls die Alleinschuldigen, da sicherlich die Hälfte (vermutlich sogar deutlich) aller Besatzmaßnahmen ohen behördliche Genehmigungen durchgeführt werden. Ich kenne genug Vereine, auch intern, bei denen es Usus ist lediglich einen Teil des tatsächlichen Besatzes auch offiziell genehmigen zu lassen...
Ich würde sogar sagen, dass das grundsätzlich die gängige Praxis ist.

Eine sorgfältige Kontrolle wäre hier durchaus angebracht und käme den Gewässern sicherlich zu Gute. Aber wer würde solche Kontrolleure schon bezahlen wollen... |rolleyes


----------



## Fischpaule (14. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> ..... jedoch vorher die neg. beinträchtigungen bereinigen...
> 
> ...Die problematik ist, dass jeder am gewässer fummeln möchte und jeder der am beatz beteiligt ist, andere zielvorstellungen hat - mehr ist es nicht. Und mein gefühl sagt mir, dass diese fummelei, der besatz von fischarten in fliessgewässern im laufe der nächsten jahre neu geregelt wird.



Moin

Die Gewässer so herzurichten, dass sie neuen Beständen auch eine ausreichende Lebensgrundlage bieten, ist wohl in der Tat das wichtigste zum Erhalt bzw. der Förderung....

Habe erst kürzlich ein Gespräch mit einem Vorsitzenden eines Landesanglerverbandes gehabt und dieser sagte mir, das auch von den großen Verbänden kein Besatz nach wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen, sondern nur nach "Mitgliederwillen" vorgenommen wird und das, obwohl entsprechend ausgebildetes Personal vorhanden ist.
Welche "Fummelei" oder auch Durcheinander das dann bei den ganzen kleinen Vereinen ist, kann man sich gut vorstellen....



mike_w schrieb:


> Was mich an diesem Thema interessiert ist die Genehmigungspraxis der Fischereibehörden.
> 
> Eigentlich bräuchten die Gewässer doch nur einen Erstbesatz und einen Besatz nach Vorfällen wie Fischsterben durch äußerere Einflüsse (Chemieunfall ...).
> 
> ...



Damit sprichst du wohl den wichtigsten Grund an - wenn ein Gewässer nicht gerade für eine Zielart ausgelegt ist (und die Frage ist auch, ob das ein Gewässer überhaupt sein sollte), bzw. der Zwang besteht maximale Erträge zu erwirtschaften, ist ein Besatz im Grunde genommen völlig überflüssig....



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Damit rennst Du bei mir "offene Tore" ein! Dieses Problem (flasche Besatzmaßnahmen, falsche Besatzpolitik, falsche Vorgaben, etc.) ist nichts Neues und führt zunehmend zu weiteren Problemen in den Gewässern - insbesondere nach dem Karpfenboom der 90er Jahre. Viele Seen gleichen heute doch Puffanlagen - nur dass der Besatz halt jährlich und nicht täglich geschieht. Mit der Hege von Fischbeständen hat das meist kaum noch etwas zu tun. Es wird reingeworfen und rausgefangen... und wenn nicht genug rausgefangen wird, wird eben noch mehr reingeworfen!
> 
> Allerdings sind die Behörden hier keinesfalls die Alleinschuldigen, da sicherlich die Hälfte (vermutlich sogar deutlich) aller Besatzmaßnahmen ohen behördliche Genehmigungen durchgeführt werden. Ich kenne genug Vereine, auch intern, bei denen es Usus ist lediglich einen Teil des tatsächlichen Besatzes auch offiziell genehmigen zu lassen...
> Ich würde sogar sagen, dass das grundsätzlich die gängige Praxis ist.
> ...



Über den übermäßigen Besatz von Karpfen und die daraus verändernden Wirkungen im Ökosystem, braucht man wohl kaum noch etwas zu sagen, denn dieser Fehler dürfte ja nun auch dem letzten so langsam bewusst werden...

Was die Genehmigungspraxis angeht, so würde bei entsprechender Abgleichung der Daten das Fischseuchengesetz eine erhebliche Kontrolle gewährleisten....
Na mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt #c

#h


----------



## Gardenfly (14. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



mike_w schrieb:


> Wenn wie in fast allen Vereinen üblich jedes Jahr Fische besetzt werden (Ausnahme Aal in Gewässern mit Anbindung ans Meer), haben diese Fische in dem Gewässer doch nichts verloren, da offensichtlich Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten fehlen oder andere Arten dominant sind.
> 
> 
> (der Gewässerwart tut mir diesbezüglich leid).



Wir haben z.B. das Problem ein gutes/sauberses Salmoniedengewässer zu haben,nur das Gewässer wurde "kastriert".Sollte sich das ändern, würden sofort laichbereite Fische bereitstehen,die duch Selektion schon die besten Eigenschaften für das Gewässer haben.

Das Problem vieler "Ottonormal-Angler" ist,das die Glauben duch ihren Jahresbeitrag qualifiziert zu sein,über Besatzfragen abzustimmen/entscheiden.
 Leider vergessen die das auch Gewässerwarte dieses nur als Hobby machen und nicht Bezahlt werden.
Und wenn genug genervt wird,schmeisst der hin und nan sucht sich einen der deren Willen befolgt (besser währe ein Gewässerwart auf Lebenszeit der nur bei Inkompetenz vom Verband abgesetzt werden kann).


----------



## archie01 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> besser währe ein Gewässerwart auf Lebenszeit der nur bei Inkompetenz vom Verband abgesetzt werden kann).



Hallo
Von welchem Verband redest du hier , der sich über die Interessen eines Vereins hinwegsetzen kann?

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Sneep (15. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

Hallo,

Ich freue mich, dass sich an meinem Thema eine solch lebhafte, aber auch sehr sachliche Diskussion entzündet hat. 
(Letzteres war bei diesem Thema nicht unbedingt zu erwarten)

Mein Grund dieses Thema anzufassen ergibt sich aus der Erkenntnis, dass wir nach den Problemen mit Setzkescher, Köderfisch und Wettkampfangeln nach meiner Einschätzung geradewegs in das nächste Problemfeld schlittern. 

Ich denke ganz überwiegend wurde meine Einschätzung geteilt, dass hier vieles im Argen liegt. 

Nicht umsonst haben in den Vorständen die Gewässerwarte eine so geringe Standzeit, dass wir in NRW mit der Schulung der Gewässerwarte nicht mehr nachkommen.

Ich bin vom Grundsatz eher ein Anhänger der "reinen Lehre" dass heißt zum Beispiel kein Besatz mit RB. 

Es gibt aber da ein Problem.
 Ich möchte das einmal an einem Beispiel verdeutlichen. 

Im Gebiet der Eifel sind die Pachten für Salmonidenstrecken schon seit einiger Zeit geradezu explodiert.
 Wenn man nicht mitbietet, wird die Strecke zerlegt und an Privatleute verpachtet.

Jetzt hat ein Verein 2 Möglichkeiten zu reagieren. 

Entweder er beschränkt seine Mitgliederzahl und der Einzelne muss extrem hohe Beiträge zahlen, oder als 2. Variante nimmt der Verein so viele Mitglieder auf, dass das Gewässer diese hohe Zahl an Anglern nicht mehr nachhaltig ertragen kann.

Meine Erfahrung ist die, dass in einem solch überbeanspruchten Gewässer alle Kunst vergeblich ist. Hier kann man mit einer vernünftigen, nachhaltigen Hege nichts mehr erreichen. Da bleibt dann nur noch, jedes Frühjahr den LKW der Fischzucht anrollen zu lassen.

Und meine Vermutung und Befürchtung ist, dass die Fischereibehörde und das Ministerium hier die Axt ansetzen werden.
Im Kreis Düren ist es bereits teilweise so, dass die Fischereibehörde bei Neuverträgen anhand der Ertragskraft des Gewässers eine maximale Anzahl von Anglern vorschreibt, und zwar bezogen auf das Gewässer. 

In dem konkreten Fall handelt es sich um eine kleine Tankfalle. Hier dürfen von den 450 Vereinsmitgliedern 20 fischen. Diese sind namentlich festzulegen. 

Keine beneidenswerte Aufgabe für den Vorstand hier festzulegen, wer darf und wer darf nicht. 

Wenn bei der nächsten Verpachtung der Rur hier aufgrund der Ertragskraft eine maximale Zahl von z.B. 200 Anglern festgelegt wird, sind ca. die Hälfte der jetzigen Mitglieder zu viel an Bord. 

Das stelle ich mir dann interessant vor.

Da möchte ich dann nicht der Vorsitzende sein!

 Im Moment scheint die Behörde nicht auf die Auswüchse an den Gewässern zu reagieren, aber ich bin mir sicher, irgendwann kommt der dicke Hammer.
 Dann haben die Angler, die sich an die Bestimmungen halten weitere Beschränkungen und Auflagen zu ertragen, während sich eine kleinere Gruppe von Anglern auch um diese Bestimmungen nicht scheren wird.

mfG

sneep


----------



## Sneep (15. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> @ SNEEP:
> Das wichtigste hast Du eigentlich noch vergessen (auch wenn es selbstverständlich sein sollte:
> 
> Fischbesatz ist grundsätzlich genehmigungspflichtig!
> ...



Hallo Foolish Farmer,

3 Punkte   [FONT=&quot]

Mir ist keine Bestimmung bekannt, die es erforderlich macht Besatz grundsätzlich zu beantragen. Ausnahme sind hier FFH Gewässer. Falls du eine Quelle hast, würde mich das interessieren.

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand, sind Hegepläne bislang in NRW nur für einige wenige, hochrangige Fließgewässer vorgeschrieben.

Die Ausnahmestellung von RB-Forelle und Bachsaibling ergeben sich nicht aus dem NRW Fischereigesetz, sondern aus der LFO §18 Absatz 1. 
(Verbot des Besatzes nichteinheimischer Fischarten außer..)[/FONT]


mfg

SnEEp


----------



## powermesh (15. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

in bayern bekommt man pro ha eine best.anzahl an jahreskarten vom landr-amt.dei zahl wird geringer bei ausgabe von tagesk.bei neuem antrag der karten müssen für einen best.betrag jungfische nachbes.werden|wavey:


----------



## forellenfischer1 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

bei uns im verein werden auch mehrmal jährlich bachforellen und saiblinge gesetzt.früher war es ein tolles gewässer mit guten fängen.aber jetzt jammern vor allem viele rentner dass bäume im weg der angelplätze sind und so werden diese kurzer hand abgesägt durch die gewässerwarte.heute ist es so, keine bäume mehr= keine verstecke für futterfische und den forellen und saiblinge.so ziehen sich die alle unter einem schwimmenden bagger zurück wo natürlich das fischen nicht erlaubt ist. sie bekommen dort kein futter mehr und fressen mittlerweile schon ihre eigenen artgenossen die verendet sind durch verhungern.jetzt haben wir zum glück nen neuen vorstand und dieser will bäume im see als verstecke versenken.


----------



## Sneep (15. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> bei uns im verein werden auch mehrmal jährlich bachforellen und saiblinge gesetzt.früher war es ein tolles gewässer mit guten fängen.aber jetzt jammern vor allem viele rentner dass bäume im weg der angelplätze sind und so werden diese kurzer hand abgesägt durch die gewässerwarte.heute ist es so, keine bäume mehr= keine verstecke für futterfische und den forellen und saiblinge.so ziehen sich die alle unter einem schwimmenden bagger zurück wo natürlich das fischen nicht erlaubt ist. sie bekommen dort kein futter mehr und fressen mittlerweile schon ihre eigenen artgenossen die verendet sind durch verhungern.jetzt haben wir zum glück nen neuen vorstand und dieser will bäume im see als verstecke versenken.




    Hallo,

ich glaube du bringst es auf den Punkt. 

Die Verbesserung der Gewässer und vor allem der Gewässerstruktur sind die Maßnahmen ein Gewässer auf Dauer zu verbessern.

Da kommt auch ein noch so optimaler Besatz nicht mit.

Es gab einen Versuch an der oberen Rur im Kreis Düren zu Strukturverbesserungen in einem Fluss.

Die Landschaftsbehörde hat hier in Zusammenarbeit mit dem örtlichen Lachsprogramm einen Versuch gemacht, und 4 Pappelstämme quer in die Rur gelegt. 

Aber nur die Stämme, die Äste wurden am Ufer abgelegt. 

Dann wurden 3 Probenstrecken mit je 100 m Länge von den Leuten des Lachsprogramms befischt.

2 Probenstellen im Bereich des Totholzes sowie eine Vergleichsstrecke ohne Holzeinbringung.

Diese Strecken waren in sich nochmals mehrfach unterteilt.

Dann kamen die Stämme in den Fluss und ein Jahr später wurden genau diese Strecken noch mal befischt.

Das Ergebnis ganz grob:
Koppe 2,4-facher Bestand, 
Bachforelle < 25 cm verdoppelt
Bachforelle > 25 cm fast 3-facher Bestand
Bachforelle >45 cm vorher 0, nachher 7. 

Das Problem ist aber, dass diese Maßnahmen viel Fachkenntnisse, Zeit und Arbeit erfordern. 

In jedem Fischereiverband gibt es Biologen, die man zur Unterstützung anfordern kann. Man ist ja nachher immer noch frei zu entscheiden, ob man die empfohlenen Maßnahmen umsetzt. 
  Fragen kostet nichts.

Aber es gibt hier eine große Scheu in den Vereinen dies zu tun. Häufig gibt es eine grenzenlose Überschätzung der eigenen Kenntnisse auf dem Gebiet. 

Niemand gibt aber gerne zu, dass er etwas nicht weiß und einen Anderen fragen muss.

mfG

SneeP


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

Hi,


Sneep schrieb:


> Mir ist keine Bestimmung bekannt, die es erforderlich macht Besatz grundsätzlich zu beantragen. Ausnahme sind hier FFH Gewässer. Falls du eine Quelle hast, würde mich das interessieren.
> 
> Nach meinem Kenntnisstand, sind Hegepläne bislang in NRW nur für einige wenige, hochrangige Fließgewässer vorgeschrieben.


Und mir ist kein Pachtvertrag (für Fließ- wie für Stillgewässer) nach Erstellungsjahr 2001 mehr bekannt, indem die Auflage zur Erstellung eines Hegeplans und die Genehmigungspflicht von Besatz nicht enthalten wäre.
Eine spezifische gesetzliche Verordnung dazu braucht es nicht zu geben, da das LFischG hier grundsätzlich schon greift:


> § 3
> Inhalt des Fischereirechts, Hegepflicht
> ...
> (2) Das Fischereirecht umfasst die *Pflicht, einen der Größe und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers entsprechenden artenreichen heimischen Fischbestand* zu erhalten und zu hegen. Künstlicher Besatz ist in der Regel nur zulässig
> a) zum Ausgleich bei beeinträchtigter natürlicher Fortpflanzung einer Fischart...


Entgegen der Intention der 90er Jahre (den Anglern die Hege in Eigenverantwortung zu überlassen) ist die fachliche Praxis heute leider oftmals völlig kontrovers zu diesem Absatz. Das ist nicht nur meine bescheidene Meinung, sondern glücklicherweise auch die der Bezirksregierungen (Obere Fischereibehörde). 
Grundlage für dieses "Umdenken" ist sicherlich die 2000 erlassene Wasserrahmenrichtlinie, die Fische als Biotopindikatoren aufgreift (und gewissermaßen in regelmäßigen Abständen "überprüft").

Ich hab hier etliche Pachtverträge, die genau das beinhalten - nur kann ich die schlecht veröffentlichen (sind ja nicht "meine").
Gerne kann ich Dir aber direkten Kontakt bezüglich dieser Problematik vermitteln (via PN am besten, oder?). #6

Zudem gibt es Besatzzuschüsse nach den "Richtlinien über die Gewährung von Zuwendungen aus Mitteln der Fischereiabgabe vom 25.11.1997" ebenfalls nur für genehmigten Besatz:
http://www.portal-fischerei.de/file...fischerei/rechtsvorschr-NRW/5fischereiabg.pdf


Der Besatz von gebietsfremden Arten wird sowohl im BNatschG (§ 41 Allgemeiner Schutz wild lebender Tiere und Pflanzen) als auch auf europäischer Ebene in der Flora-Fauna-Habitat-Richtlinie (Richtlinie 92/43/EWG des Rates vom 21. Mai 1992 zur Erhaltung der natürlichen Lebensräume sowie der wildlebenden Tiere und Pflanzen) eindeutig geregelt.




Btw. Dass eine Novellierung des LFischG längst überfällig ist, ist doch klar!  Und ebenso klar ist es, dass Kosten und Aufwand wohl noch lange gescheut werden... 
Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang die Entwicklung der WRRL-Komponente Fisch. Bei den Untersuchungen zeigen sich gravierende Probleme, da die Fischbestände nahezu überall anthropogen verfälscht sind. |uhoh:


----------



## Gardenfly (15. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

Würde bei uns im Kreis eine Behörde über Besatz und Anglermenge entscheiden,wüden alle Angler unr noch am Forellenp*** sitzen dürfen.
Denn leider sind auch studierte Umweltsachverständige nicht frei von Vorurteilen (und bei uns leider nur Angelgegner/fischhasser),ist Interessant wenn die betroffenen Person im Urlaub ist und entsprechende Anträge(Teichbau/Sanierung/Wasserrechte) von Mitarbeitern anderer Kreise bearbeitet werden was plötzlich an sinnvollen Maßnahmen möglich ist.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

Gerad zur Klärung:

Tatsächlich ist die "Genehmigungspflicht von Besatz" keine gesetzlich verankerte Vorgabe in NRW. Dies obliegt den Bezirksregierungen (Obere Behörden) bzw. sogar den Kreisen (Untere Behörden), indem das LFischG § 3 Abs. 2 als Rahmenvorgabe, weiter reglementiert wird.

In diversen Pachtverträgen zwischen Angelvereinen und Landrat (als Stellvertreter der Unteren Behörde) kann das beispielsweise lauten:


> "Die aus §3 Abs. 2 LFischG NRW folgende Hegeverpflichtung ist zu erfüllen.
> Ein entsprechender Besatzplan mit Begründung der Erforderlichkeit des Fischbesatzes, aus dem Art und Umfang des Fischbesatzes zu entnehmen sind, ist der Unteren Fischereibehörde rechtzeitig vor jeder Besatzmaßnahme unaufgefordert anzuzeigen.
> Die Untere Fischereibehörde behält sich vor, den bekannt zu gebenden Fischbesatz den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen entsprechend zu ändern.
> Es ist zu prüfen, ob lebensraumverbessernde Maßnahmen vor etwaigen Besatzmaßnahmen zu bevorzugen sind..."


Eine imho durchaus sinnvolle und notwendige Maßnahme in vielen Fällen. Die "gesetzlichen Bestimmungen" des Fischbesatzes sind leider nicht näher spezifiziert, außer dass sie eben in Art und Umfang dem Gewässertyp entsprechen müssen.


----------



## LAC (15. März 2009)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Die Gewässer so herzurichten, dass sie neuen Beständen auch eine ausreichende Lebensgrundlage bieten, ist wohl in der Tat das wichtigste zum Erhalt bzw. der Förderung....
> 
> ...


----------



## dippl (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

Hallo Otto |wavey:, habe gerade in unserem Angelverein eine rege Diskussion losgetreten (auf der Jahreshauptversammlung|bigeyes).
Es geht um unseren Baggersee , ca 3 ha. bis 15 m tief , noch _Mesotroph_ (Trophiestufe II).Es wird noch an einer Stelle Kies abgebaut ( Schwimmbagger) , dadurch ist der See entsprechend " Trüb". Bisheriger regelmäßiger Fischbesatz beschränkt sich auf Karpfen , Brassen , Weiß , Regenbogner , vor langer Zeit mal Aal und Zander die aber langsam rausgefischt sind . Komischerweise fühlt sich der Karpfen dort anscheinend recht wohl , denn er wächst zu ansehnlichen Größen heran. Barsch und Hecht sind natürlich "importiert"
Nun habe ich vorgeschlagen evtl. Zuchtstör einzusetzen. Haben  in naher Umgebung anerkannten und Zertifizierten Fischzüchter der div. Störstämme züchtet. 

Was hälst Du davon ??
Gruß aus Schleswig Holstein 
Dippl#6


----------



## charly151 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



dippl schrieb:


> Hallo Otto |wavey:, habe gerade in unserem Angelverein eine rege Diskussion losgetreten (auf der Jahreshauptversammlung|bigeyes).
> Es geht um unseren Baggersee , ca 3 ha. bis 15 m tief , noch _Mesotroph_ (Trophiestufe II).Es wird noch an einer Stelle Kies abgebaut ( Schwimmbagger) , dadurch ist der See entsprechend " Trüb". Bisheriger regelmäßiger Fischbesatz beschränkt sich auf Karpfen , Brassen , Weiß , Regenbogner , vor langer Zeit mal Aal und Zander die aber langsam rausgefischt sind . Komischerweise fühlt sich der Karpfen dort anscheinend recht wohl , denn er wächst zu ansehnlichen Größen heran. Barsch und Hecht sind natürlich "importiert"
> Nun habe ich vorgeschlagen evtl. Zuchtstör einzusetzen. Haben in naher Umgebung anerkannten und Zertifizierten Fischzüchter der div. Störstämme züchtet.
> 
> ...


 
@ dippl

Du wirst immer Kochtopfangler finden, die sich Deiner Meinung mit dem Störbesatz anschließen.
Auch Störe aus zertifizierter Fischzucht sind keine einheimischen Fische.
Deiner Gewässerbeschreibung nach passt das Gewässer sehr gut zu dem bis jetzt erfolgten Besatz.
Bis auf die Regenbogner und die Brassen würde ich genau das nachsetzen was schon drin ist.
Vorher sollte man allerdings prüfen was eigentlich noch im Gewässer vorhanden ist. Fangbücher, Gelegebefischung mittels E-Gerät etc..
Vieleicht ist mehr drin wie ihr denkt.
Gerade in Kiesteichen wo noch abgebaut wird, ziehen sich die Fische oft in die Bereiche hin wo gebaggert wird, da durch das Baggern viel Nahrung aufgewirbelt wird,
Da in diesen Bereichen das Angeln meist untersagt ist, kann das schon zu einer fehlerhaften Analyse führen.
Was die Genproblematik meiner Vorgänger angeht,
Schon seit dem Mittelalter, werden Fische und Krebse durch ganz Europa gekarrt.
Es hat bis jetzt immer der überlebt dessen Gene am besten an die vorhandene Umgebung angepasst waren.
Das heißt nicht, das man autochtonen Fischbeständen keinen Schaden mit Besatzmaßnahmen zufügen kann.
Ich finden nur die Genproblematik wird teilweise überbewertet.

Was meint denn Euer Gewässerwart zu Deinem Vorschlag?

Gruß Charly|wavey:


----------



## Hilde (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

Hallo dippl,



dippl schrieb:


> Es geht um unseren Baggersee , ca 3 ha. bis 15 m tief , noch _Mesotroph_ (Trophiestufe II).Es wird noch an einer Stelle Kies abgebaut ( Schwimmbagger) , dadurch ist der See entsprechend " Trüb". Bisheriger regelmäßiger Fischbesatz beschränkt sich auf Karpfen , Brassen , Weiß , Regenbogner , vor langer Zeit mal Aal und Zander die aber langsam rausgefischt sind . Komischerweise fühlt sich der Karpfen dort anscheinend recht wohl , denn er wächst zu ansehnlichen Größen heran. Barsch und Hecht sind natürlich "importiert"
> Nun habe ich vorgeschlagen evtl. Zuchtstör einzusetzen. Haben  in naher Umgebung anerkannten und Zertifizierten Fischzüchter der div. Störstämme züchtet.
> 
> Was hälst Du davon ??
> ...



Was sagt Euer Landesfischereigesetz dazu?
Würde mich wundern, wenn das erlaubt wäre.

Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## dippl (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

Hallo 

@ charly: Mir geht es nicht darum den Kochtopf voll zubekommen, sondern die Artenvielfalt zu erhöhen.
Natürlich ist es für fast jeden Angler doch auch sicher eine neue Herausforderung!
Mir geht´s darum ob sich diese Fischart sich generell dort 
" wohlfühlen " könnte! Da der (Zucht) - Stör ja kein Laichrüber o.ä ist , wäre von der Seite ja keine Gefahr für die Brut.
Das Argument das der (Zucht) - Stör nicht " einheimisch " ist und deswegen nicht besetzt werden sollte kann ich nicht so stehen lassen, denn auch die Regenbogenforelle war nicht heimisch und gehört dann auch nicht in die Baggerseen , auch wenn sie sich dort augenscheinlich " wohl " fühlt.

Was unser Landesfischereigesetz dazu sagt muß ich noch in erfragen! Denke aber es wird nicht gerade positiv ausfallen.

Gruß dippl


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

Landesfischereigesetz hin oder her - den Besatz von Stören verbietet sogar Europäisches Recht:
Die FFH-Richtlinie untersagt die Verbreitung gebietsfremder Arten.


Im Übrigen hat ökologische Diversität nichts mit dem Einsetzen exotischer Fischarten zu tun. Weder Stör, noch Regenbogenforelle haben in Baggerseen was zu suchen - und in den meisten Fällen auch keine Karpfen. Nur weil ein Fisch dick und rund wird, passt er noch lange nicht in das betreffende Gewässer.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Im Übrigen hat ökologische Diversität nichts mit dem Einsetzen exotischer Fischarten zu tun. Weder Stör, noch Regenbogenforelle haben in Baggerseen was zu suchen - und in den meisten Fällen auch keine Karpfen. Nur weil ein Fisch dick und rund wird, passt er noch lange nicht in das betreffende Gewässer.



Sehr schön gesagt ...

und ich will diese Art des Missbesatzes noch konkret ergänzen:

In den klaren Baggerseen und in den klaren Kies-Flüssen (!!) der Forellenregion Bayerns haben Zander nichts zu suchen; diese wachsen nicht ab und vermehren sich nicht ...

aber besetzt werden diese sehr teuer, - ich erlaube mir hier zu sagen: stinkteuert- ,  Teufel komm raus, weil es eben der MODEFISCH ist ...

in den unteren Regionen werden in Isar und Amper statt Hecht auch Zander gesetzt und verdrängen den heimischen Hecht,
statt den heimischen Bachforellen werden  nun aus Kostengründen und wegen der längeren Fangzeit Regenbogenforellen gesetzt ...

weil die Mitglieder bis Mitte Dez. noch angeln wollen und Fleisch machen wollen ...


----------



## mike_w (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

Ich denke, dass der Besatz in der Regel nicht den Vorgaben des Landesfischereirechts entspricht.
Gängige Praxis ist aber eben Regenbogenforellen, Karpfen und teilweise auch Störbesatz. Die Forellen sind normalerweise in wenigen Wochen wieder herausgefangen (Anangeln, Anglerfeste) oder den Hechten zum Opfer gefallen. 

Das dies illegal ist, steht außer Frage, ist aber normal. Ebenso, dass der offizielle Besatz nicht mit dem realen Besatz übereinstimmt.

Auf der anderen Seite stelle ich mir die Frage, ob in jeder künstliche Pfütze unbedingt ein "einheimischer" Fischbestand vorhanden sein muss.

Ich hätte nichts gegen Störe und Regenbogenforellen, obwohl diese illegal sind. 

Beim Stör frage ich mich, welchen Schaden dieser in einem Baggersee anrichten kann, außer dass die Tiere schnell an den Haken gehen und deswegen released werden müssten, wenn man diese länger im Gewässer haben möchte. Vorsätzliches Releasen einer nichteinheimischen Fischart ist als i-Tüpfelchen auch noch problematisch.


----------



## Sneep (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



mike_w schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass der Besatz in der Regel nicht den Vorgaben des Landesfischereirechts entspricht.
> Gängige Praxis ist aber eben Regenbogenforellen, Karpfen und teilweise auch Störbesatz. Die Forellen sind normalerweise in wenigen Wochen wieder herausgefangen (Anangeln, Anglerfeste) oder den Hechten zum Opfer gefallen.
> 
> Das dies illegal ist, steht außer Frage, ist aber normal. Ebenso, dass der offizielle Besatz nicht mit dem realen Besatz übereinstimmt.



Das ist traurige Realität.
Aber man muss sich nicht unbedingt am schlechten Beispiel orientieren. Wenn vor einem 20 Mann aus dem Fenster springen, muss man nicht auch noch springen.


mike_w schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite stelle ich mir die Frage, ob in jeder künstliche Pfütze unbedingt ein "einheimischer" Fischbestand vorhanden sein muss.



Diese Frage hat sich mir noch nie gestellt. Die persönliche Sicht ist hier so oder so völlig ohne Belang, da diese Frage bereits durch Gesetze geklärt ist. 



mike_w schrieb:


> Ich hätte nichts gegen Störe und Regenbogenforellen, obwohl diese illegal sind.
> 
> Beim Stör frage ich mich, welchen Schaden dieser in einem Baggersee anrichten kann, außer dass die Tiere schnell an den Haken gehen und deswegen released werden müssten, wenn man diese länger im Gewässer haben möchte. Vorsätzliches Releasen einer nichteinheimischen Fischart ist als i-Tüpfelchen auch noch problematisch.



Da kommt eine sehr vereinfachte Sichtweise des Lebens unter Wasser zum Tragen. Diese erschöpft sich in der Vorstellung, dass ein großer Fisch einen Kleinen verputzt.
Die Zusammenhänge und Abhängigkeiten unter Wasser sind aber so vielfältig und komplex, dass wir sie noch nicht ansatzweise verstehen. Eine fremde Art kann in einem bestimmten Gewässer und in einer bestimmten Situation völlig unerwartete Folgen haben. 

Da kann auch ein Kleinfisch, der als fremde Art in ein Gewässer kommt, Folgen haben, die niemand abschätzen kann. Da reicht es schon, dass die neue Art eine bestimmte Hüpferlingsart dezimiert, auf die z.B. die Jungschleie angewiesen ist, oder einen bislang unbekannten Parasiten einschleppt (siehe Aal)

Ist die fremde Art aber einmal im Wasser kann sie in der Regel niemand mehr bremsen. Dann werden dicke Backen gemacht.

Die gesamte Fischartengemeinschaft ist immer Veränderungen unterworfen. Durch menschliche Einflüsse bedingt, hat die Zuwanderung fremder Arten ein Ausmaß angenommen, dass unsere Unterwasserfauna nicht mehr nachkommt.

Beispiele sind die amerikanischen Krebse, der Blauband, der Kormoran und die ganze Palette an kaspischen Grundeln im Rhein.
Derjenige, der den 1. Ami-Krebs bei uns ausgesetzt hat, hatte vermutlich auch nicht geahnt was er tut. Was soll so ein Krebs schon anrichten? Die Folgen tragen wir aber alle.

Es muss nichts passieren, aber dass der Gesetzgeber verhindern möchte, dass durch den Stör irgendwann ein Erreger ins Wasser gelangt, der auch einheimische Arten befällt, die ihm nichts entgegenzusetzen haben, kann man, glaube ich nachvollziehen

In Australien haben sie auch zu Beginn geglaubt Kaninchen seien süße Knuddeltiere. 

  Die Allgemeinheit kann nicht hinnehmen, dass weitere Arten den Bach runter gehen und andere Gewässer geschädigt werden, nur, weil einer meint, in seinem etwas größeren Gartenteich den Dr. Frankenstein geben zu müssen. 

Durch die gängige Praxis des illegalen Besatzes mit Stör, RB, und Änlichem bedingt, greifen zumindest in NRW, die Behörden immer mehr ein und und nehmen Einfluß auf den Besatz. 

Da kann ich nur sagen weiter so!

Wenn wir uns als unfähig erweisen sollten mit den Gewässern verantwortlich umzugehen, werden andere das für uns in die Hand nehmen. 

Merke: 
*Unsere Gewässer sind keine Angelgewässer, sondern Gewässer in denen man angeln kann!       *

mfG


SNEEp


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Sneep schrieb:


> Wenn wir uns als unfähig erweisen sollten mit den Gewässern verantwortlich umzugehen, werden andere das für uns in die Hand nehmen.
> 
> Merke:
> *Unsere Gewässer sind keine Angelgewässer, sondern Gewässer in denen man angeln kann!       *
> ...




Recht hatter !!!

Wobei die Unfähigkeit ( mit wenigen Ausnahmen ) heute schon in den meißten Gewässern bewiesen ist. 
Die Abgabe der Besatzpolitik und des Gewässermanagements in übergeordnete, sachkompetente Hände ist schon lange überfällig. Und ich fürchte, das wird sich auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*

@Sneep
viele dieser Fremdfische sind aus einen anderen Zeitgeist eingeführt worden, es galt als erstrebenswert mehr Arten in einer Region zu haben.
Wer weiss wie in 100 Jahren die Leute über unsere Motive rätseln, weil deren Naturschutzgesetze was insgesamt anderes zum Ziel haben.

@ Ralle 24	
Ich kann mich nicht mit einer gebietsfremden "Überfischregierung" anfreunden, da ich bei zentralbesetzten Grossgewässern von ach so Ausgebildeten Personen feststellen muss das dort grössere Flächen falsch besetzt werden, da sie die gegebenen Probleme vor Ort vergessen.


----------



## schuppe132 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Gesetzliche Regelungen zum Fischbesatz*



Sneep schrieb:


> Das ist traurige Realität.
> Aber man muss sich nicht unbedingt am schlechten Beispiel orientieren. Wenn vor einem 20 Mann aus dem Fenster springen, muss man nicht auch noch springen.
> 
> 
> ...


Recht hat er. Allerdings sind die meisten Gewässer nicht sonderlich natürlich, was auch und gerade für die Fischarten gilt.

Was haben Spiegelkarpfen, Zander, Rapfen, Waller, Regenforelle in den Gewässern von NRW zu suchen?

Gab es natürlich nicht. Wir (und teilweise die Natur) haben uns aber daran gewöhnt. Wer will denn auch darauf verzichten. Werden die komplett geschützten Arten abgezogen, so bleiben nicht viele anglerisch und kulinarisch interessante und zugleich ursprünglich heimische Arten.

Sofern diese Arten und andere in abgeschlossenen künstlichen Gewässern verbleiben, so sehe ich dieses nicht als Naturkatastrophe an.

Das Problem sind dann aber wieder Personen, die u.U. derartige Fische umsetzen.

Störe in Baggerseen dürften aufgrund der vielen in Gartenteichen zu groß gewordenen und dann "befreiten" Tiere zumindest vereinzelt in vielen Gewässern zu finden sein. Wenn diese Krankheiten etc. verbreiten, so dürfte es bereits zu spät sein.

Einheimische Arten (Atlantischer Stör) sind es ohnehin nicht. Maximal könnte jemand einen amerikanischen Stör (jetzt ja auch mit dem Ostsestör genetische identisch) einbringen, was dann eben nicht schädlich wäre. Wird derzeit ohnenin von den Behörden praktiziert. Kommen dann aber die anderen Arten hinzu (Beluga, Sternhausen, Beri, Waxdick), so besteht letztlich das Risiko, daß eben diese Arten eine Konkurrenz für die beabsichtigte Wiederansiedelung werden. 

In Baggerseen würden sie allerdings u.U. einen anglerisch interessanten Fisch ergeben. 
Selbstredend ist derartiges verboten und sollte daher immer beachtet werden.

Wird der Naturschutz voll hinterfragt, so kann festgestellt werden, daß wähend der Evolotion nahezu alle Arten ausgestorben sind und sich stets die überlegenen Arten durchgesetzt haben. 
M.a.W.: Jede Konservierung des Istzustandes ist eigentlich unnatürlich. Aber genau dieses macht unser Naturschutz.

Denkt aber keiner drüber nach.


Zander verdrängen Hechte. Karpfen verdrängen Karauschen und Schleien. Regenbogenforellen schädigen Bachforellen. Waller na ja. Blaubandbärblinge und Grundeln nerven.

Hat eigentlich schon einer einen nördlichen Schlangenkopffisch gefangen. Soll gut schmecken, schnell abwachsen und gut an der Angel kämpfen. 

Hoffe, daß ich jetzt genug provoziert habe und zum Nachdenken angeregt habe.


----------

